
Fire and Motion (2002) - westld
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000339.html
======
westld
Posting this because of this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12217170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12217170)

The idea that a big company could try to get smaller competitors to churn
technically by constantly disrupting the tech ecosystem was discussed by Joel
Spolsky in 2002. It may always have been a bizarre conspiracy theory (and some
of Joel's to technical calls in that article were wrong), but it could be
accurate. It certainly could have been influential when written.

